# Earned my Uechi Ryu - Shodan (black belt) on Sunday.



## Human Makiwara (Dec 15, 2015)

I just wanted to brag a little. I earned my black belt this weekend. It was an awesome experience. My partner and I tested and passed with high praise from a senior rank promotion test board. My jaw was tested during the final sparring portion of the exam. It held up but opening my mouth has been a chore the last 2 days. I also fractured my hand a week out from the test helping youth prepare for the exam. I ended up taping it up and just gutting it out. Everything went well. It was really all a blur as it happened. I feel like I should have been breathing more but I get very nervous during tests no matter how prepared I feel.

ANYWAY, Thanks for listening guys and gals.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 15, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 15, 2015)

Congratulations.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 15, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 15, 2015)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Danny T (Dec 15, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Dec 15, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Buka (Dec 15, 2015)

Another "man of the cloth" on our forum. These are exciting times!

Congrats, bro.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Dec 15, 2015)

Congrats...where are you located?  Who was on the board?
What part did you find the hardest?


----------



## Human Makiwara (Dec 15, 2015)

Northern VA. Is were I train. 

My 3 judges were 7th degree Master Nestor Folta, 5th degree Sensei Tony Williams and 8th degree Master Bill Glasheen. 

I found the busted hand to be the hardest part really. Having to do a fair amount of hand fighting in Dan Kumite, I was worried about further injuring it. Kata is never a problem and we had run through the bunkai and Dan so many times its like second nature.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Dec 15, 2015)

I know Nestor and Bill. My old dojo is close to Nestor parents house. He stopped by to say hi once, and would see him and Bill at the summer camps. I don't know Tony williams, at least by name maybe I would know him by sight.


----------



## Human Makiwara (Dec 15, 2015)

Folta Sensei is my instructor. He's great. I've really enjoyed my time with him.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Dec 16, 2015)

Very big congrats on your successful test.  Getting wailed on during Sanchin is always fun too


----------



## Human Makiwara (Dec 16, 2015)

Kong Soo Do said:


> Very big congrats on your successful test.  Getting wailed on during Sanchin is always fun too



I enjoy a stout Sanchin test. Some might call that crazy.


----------

